# how do you sew back on your label??



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

*how do you sew your label on??*

I see people here talking about replacing the original t shirt label with your own custom label. My question is how do you sew your label on??


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You either need to know how to sew, or have someone sew them in.

I wouldn't do it on a trial and error basis.

It's not very expensive to pay someone to sew your labels in. 30 cents to 50 cents.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

whould you pay some one to do it local or is there a website for this type of stuff??


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Try to get someone local so you dont have to worry about shipping cost. I went to the local cleaners and they were more than happy to do it.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I would try to find someone local.

Try placing an ad on craigslist. It worked for me. I got pretty good response. Toni tried the cleaners. That may work for you as well.

You don't know until you ask.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I live in a pretty small town, and we have alot of skilled folks all around town, not running out of store fronts. A lady across from my church makes custom bridal gowns out of her house. I think if I needed this service, I would be able to place an ad at the local grocery store (it's like our help wanted bulletin board, haha, small town) and find a very good seamstress to pay per piece. Alot depends on where you live. I hope you find someone you work well with.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Going rate at a factory in SoCal that specializes in this is .20 to remove the label (doesn't have to be tear away) and sew in two labels.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for the help guys i live in a big city so im sure i can find a good seamstress i can work with.


----------



## fRESHnYC (Aug 26, 2008)

Lets say you want to sew them in yourself, how do you get them under that small lip??? Do you cut the old threds out so you can work with more room or...?


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

fRESHnYC said:


> Lets say you want to sew them in yourself, how do you get them under that small lip??? Do you cut the old threds out so you can work with more room or...?


Thats how we did it at first. cut and pulled the original stitching and replaced their label with ours and sewed back up.


----------



## saitoh1 (Sep 21, 2009)

> Going rate at a factory in SoCal that specializes in this is .20 to remove the label (doesn't have to be tear away) and sew in two labels.


I am currently looking for this service in socal. Can you provide me the location or if they have a website?


----------

